# Tips for repairing a broken antenna shaft?



## rock1853 (Dec 21, 2015)

2010 Murano has antenna shaft broken off. I tried using extraction drill buts to no avail. Does the base "pop off"? Where are the retaining clips located?

I need to get the old shaft base out without damaging the threads for a new one. Or I guess I can go with a "shark fin". I need some help on getting the old shaft base out or how to remove the base from the roof.

Thanks fellers,

Mike in MO


----------

